# Tim Jacobs



## matulla85 (20. Juni 2005)

Kann es sein, dass gerade der BMXer Tim Jacobs aus HH in nem Film auf WDR ist. Der heißt: Träum weiter, Juli. Der hatte auch Metal-Bikes Klamotten an ;-)


----------



## DirtJumper III (20. Juni 2005)

hab nur bmx-poster in dessen zimmer gesehen, ist aber so ein schai$ film. voll schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (21. Juni 2005)

jup das is er denn wohl definitiv der Timo Jacobs, rockt schon gut das Haus der Mensch.


----------



## evil_rider (21. Juni 2005)

matulla85 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass gerade der BMXer Tim Jacobs aus HH in nem Film auf WDR ist. Der heißt: Träum weiter, Juli. Der hatte auch Metal-Bikes Klamotten an ;-)




*TIMO* jacobs!

und ja das ist er, metalbikes chef deutschland, party maschine und netter zeitgenosse.


----------



## Flatpro (21. Juni 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> *TIMO* jacobs!
> 
> und ja das ist er, metalbikes chef deutschland, party maschine und netter zeitgenosse.


hast dir sicher lich mit dem schon einen hinter de binse gekippt


----------



## matulla85 (21. Juni 2005)

der film war ganz gut, nur teilweise etwas überzogen. schade, dass die nicht gezeigt haben, wie der im batman kostüm von der red bull rampe ins wasser springt.


----------

